# Saliva



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Does anyone else experience their mouth producing thicker than normal saliva accompanied with loss of appetite? During high stress and or anxiety?

Just something thats been happening with me since the beginning of this year.


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

Imagine said:


> Does anyone else experience their mouth producing thicker than normal saliva accompanied with loss of appetite? During high stress and or anxiety?
> 
> Just something thats been happening with me since the beginning of this year.


Could be linked with this;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candida_%28genus%29

Cloverstone from here has it... if you want to chat with her i'll contact her for you.


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.adhdrelief.com/CandidaTest.html


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Interesting, never heard of this before. I will look more into it, will probably try that test also.

Thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

eugh I just feel so ill. Lost faith in seeing a Doctor, I really feel like I could just go to bed, curl up and die.


----------

